# Fragen z. Blei giessen



## Lorenz (8. September 2008)

Hallo Kollegen |wavey:

*ich brauche zum Wallerfischen Grundbleie mit 200 bis maximal 400g,die würde ich mir gerne selbergiesen:

Das Blei muss im Fluss möglichst gut liegen bleiben und muss sich vernünftig werfen lassen!*
Am besten wäre wohl so eine Art "Noppenblei" oder?
*
Die Bleigussform würde ich gerne selber machen!*
Die Öse wollte ich mir aus Draht zurechtbiegen,da das Blei sowieso mit einer Monofilen ~0,30mm Sollbruchstelle versehen wird,kann ich auf einen Wirbel gerne verzichten.

Bei google bzw. in einem Forum habe ich gelesen,dass man alte ausgebrannte Teelichter als Form verwenden kann!
Wie schwer werden diese "Tellerbleie" und bleiben die gut liegen?


*Zement/Beton als "Bleiersatz"?*
*Das hab ich in einem anderem Forum gelesen.Was haltet ihr davon?  *
Ob 50g mehr oder weniger,ist bei mir egal.Hauptsache das Ding lässt sich an der Wallerrute vernünftig werfen und bleibt liegen,sodass man die Schnurr auch schön spannen kann...


----------



## crazyFish (8. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen z. Blei giessen*

Hab ma nach Teelichter gegoogelt und habe welche mit 38mm Durchmesser und 17mm Höhe gefunden, weiß nich ob das genormt ist.
Wenn man dann eine Dichte von 11,34 g/cm^3 für Blei annimmt kommt man auf ein Gewicht von 218,6g.

Zement und Beton kommt mir recht komisch vor als Bleiersatz, zu einem von der Dichte her, dann die Schlagfestigkeit etc. Ich würde dann ehr in die Richtung Natursteine tendieren, die Karpfenangler haben da so Klebstoffe mit denen sie Wirbel daran befestigen, musst du dich ma schlau googlen.


----------



## Lorenz (8. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen z. Blei giessen*

*Danke!* :vik: #6


crazyFish schrieb:


> Ich würde dann ehr in die Richtung Natursteine tendieren, die Karpfenangler haben da so Klebstoffe mit denen sie Wirbel daran befestigen, musst du dich ma schlau googlen.



Das hab ich auch schon im Katalog gesehen.Ich bin da aber eher skeptisch ob das wirklich hält! |rolleyes#c


----------



## Zanderlui (8. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen z. Blei giessen*

wenn nicht suchst dir steine die vom gewicht passen loch rein und fertig da bindest denn die schnur ran und fertig!!!zum werfen kannst dir ja denn die besten formen raus suchen!


----------



## Lorenz (8. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen z. Blei giessen*

Hi #h


Zanderlui schrieb:


> wenn nicht suchst dir steine die vom gewicht passen loch rein und fertig da bindest denn die schnur ran und fertig!!!zum werfen kannst dir ja denn die besten formen raus suchen!


*Danke für den Tip!*
Ich geh nachher mal ein paar Steine suchen und probiers dann heut abend mal aus!


----------



## crazyFish (8. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen z. Blei giessen*



Lorenz schrieb:


> *Danke!* :vik: #6
> 
> 
> Das hab ich auch schon im Katalog gesehen.Ich bin da aber eher skeptisch ob das wirklich hält! |rolleyes#c



Dass kann ich dir nicht sagen, habe ich noch nicht eingesetzt.


----------



## dr. carp (8. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen z. Blei giessen*

Hallo,
 ich angle schon länger auf Karpfen mit "Steinbleien" und es funktioniert super.Schau mal bei Askari, www.angelsport.de , vorbei, die haben entsprechenden Kleber und du hast das bohren gespart.

grüße
Dr. Carp


----------



## Lorenz (8. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen z. Blei giessen*

Hi #h


dr. carp schrieb:


> ich angle schon länger auf Karpfen mit "Steinbleien" und es funktioniert super.Schau mal bei Askari, www.angelsport.de , vorbei, die haben entsprechenden Kleber und du hast das bohren gespart.


Wie funktioniert das? Härtet das an der Luft aus oder wie? |kopfkrat
Hält das richtig gut?


----------



## Bondex (9. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen z. Blei giessen*

was willst Du denn für Steine benutzen? Ich meine so ohne Weiteres bohrt man kein Loch in Granit ....Ich meine mit normalen Bohrern wird das doch bestimmt nichts


----------



## Lorenz (9. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen z. Blei giessen*

Hi


Bondex schrieb:


> was willst Du denn für Steine benutzen? Ich meine so ohne Weiteres bohrt man kein Loch in Granit ....Ich meine mit normalen Bohrern wird das doch bestimmt nichts


Mein Vater meinte er hätte Bohrer mit denen das gehen sollte #c|kopfkrat
Einfach mal ausprobieren! :g


----------



## anglerfreund1970 (9. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen z. Blei giessen*

ich benutze seit einem jahr den Speedfish Steinkleber Groundstone und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Es ist kostengünstig, reicht lange und hält bombenfest.


----------



## xmxrrxr (9. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen z. Blei giessen*

Ich habs zwar selbst noch nicht probiert, aber ich kenne 2-Komponentenkleber der hält ubnd hält und hält 

Und das mit dem Loch in einen Stein bohren ist auch nicht so ein Problem, beim richtigen Bohrer und einer vernünftigen Maschine :g

Ansonsonsten kann das richtig zur Arbeit ausarten 

Gruß
Mirror


----------



## dr. carp (9. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen z. Blei giessen*

Hallo, der Kleber ist der bereits oben erwähnte von Speedfish und ist eine Paste, die nach dem bearbeiten aushärtet.

Übrigens man muß nicht unbedingt bohren, sondern macht mit einem Trennschleifer einen Schnitt in eine Kante am Stein und setzt dort die Öse hinein und verklebt diese. #6

Grüße und dicke Fische


----------



## dr. carp (9. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen z. Blei giessen*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Hi #h
> 
> Wie funktioniert das? Härtet das an der Luft aus oder wie? |kopfkrat
> Hält das richtig gut?


 
Hält Bombenfest!!!!!!:vik:


----------



## Lorenz (9. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen z. Blei giessen*

Hi |wavey:
*Danke für eure Antworten!*


Ich probiers dann bei Gelegenheit mit dem Bohren und gies mal ein paar leere Teelichter mit Blei aus,dafür hab ich nämlich alles da! Wenn das nicht zufriedenstellend funktioniert bestell ich die Paste und mach mir direkt nen Vorrat an "Naturbleien".


----------



## Franky (9. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen z. Blei giessen*

Hei... Flexibler bist Du da mit Rohren, z.B. Kupferrohre aus dem Sanitärbereich. Ein 35 mm Rohr wiegt ausgegossen pro Zentimeter ca. 100 g... Einfach gewünschte Länge mit einem Rohrschneider abschippeln, auf eine ebene DICKE Metallplatte stellen, mit Blei ausgießen und oben eine vorgebogene Öse rein. Funzt 1A...


----------



## ankaro (9. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen z. Blei giessen*

Ja kla das mit dem Kupferrohr klappt zwar super,
aber ich sag mal so wenn man umsost an die Rohre kommt ist es gut aber sonst ist ein Kupferrohr genau so teuer wie gekaufte Bleie.

Was ich aber schon ausprobiert habe, was ich auch sehr gut fand das war ein kunststoffrohr,
das man mit blei ausgießt ,was wichitg ist das kunststoff rohr muss von innen eine Aluminium _folie o.ä haben.
dann das Rohr aufschneiden und das Blei rausholen.
Wesentlich günstiger,4m Rohr 1,78€.

Aber da ich auch Karpfenangler bin habe ich auch schon den Komponentenkleber versucht.
Auch eine sehr gute Variante, jedoch finde ich es ein wenig Umständlich da 200g 
schwere Steine sehr groß sind.
Ich persönlich hatte eigentlich auch keine Lust ,mit Steinen um mich zu werfen#6:vik:

Aber von der festigkeit hält es echt super.


----------



## Lorenz (10. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen z. Blei giessen*

Hallo Kollegen #h

das mit dem Blei und den Teelichtern hat wunderbar geklappt!
Am Wochenende werden sie getestet! :g

Ich werd auch mal abchecken was mich Blei pro Kg so ungefähr kosten würde und dann kauf ich mir vielleicht ein paar richtige Bleigussformen.Teilweise sind die ja doch bezahlbarer als ich dachte...


----------



## stonydd (10. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen z. Blei giessen*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Hi |wavey:
> *Danke für eure Antworten!*
> 
> 
> Ich probiers dann bei Gelegenheit mit dem Bohren und gies mal ein paar leere Teelichter mit Blei aus,dafür hab ich nämlich alles da! Wenn das nicht zufriedenstellend funktioniert bestell ich die Paste und mach mir direkt nen Vorrat an "Naturbleien".


 
Also ich gieße meine 100-200gr. Bleie auch selbst und zwar mit einem Keramik Eierbecher-das geht super da die Teile nach unten oval sind und durch die Keramik total glatt, des weiteren gieße ich einen fetten Karabiner-wirbel mit ein-total geil und spart echt Kohle auf dauer...

Grüße:m


----------



## Angler-Flo (11. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen z. Blei giessen*

Servus, 

wenn ihr meint die Steine anbohren, aber wenn man die dann direkt auf die Hauptschnur zieht sind die Bohrkanten nicht scharfkantig und machen die dann nicht auf dauer die Schnur kaputt, grade Mono?????


----------



## ankaro (11. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen z. Blei giessen*

Doch auf längere Sicht gesehen schon, denke bei mir würde das ganze 2 Würfe aushalten ,mehr aber auch nicht.
Jedoch würde ich nach dem anbohren ein Draht durch das Loch ziehen und es nachher mit einem Wirbel an der Gauptschnur befestigen, oder wie ein Tiroler Hölchen :vik:


----------



## nibbler001 (13. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen z. Blei giessen*

Hi

Kann dir dazu zwei sachen emphelen:

1. Stein benutzen. Den durchbohrst du allerdings nicht, sondern nimst ne schnur und wickelst die, wie um ein Paket (wie ein Kruez reicht meistens), umd den Stein. Danch machste ne Schlaufe ins ende der Schnur und daran dann die REißleine (0,2 -0,3). WEnn du die werfen wilst muss sie halt so stark sein das sie nicht reisst. Sonst mitm Boot ausbringen.

2. Mit Stabbleien.   Besorg dir n 16mm Alurohr. 10cm Abschneiden und mit Silikonöl (von innen) einsprühen. 10 min warten, nochmal einsprühen. 

Blei Heißmachen, Rohr nochmal aussprühen. Danch gießte das Blei in die Form (vorher die Öse in die Form stecken (am besten Draht bis nach fast ganz unten)). Blei mit Form abkühlen (in Wasser). Schraubstock so weit aufmachen das du genau den Rohrand aufsetzt. Schraube oder Rundholz von etwa 13 -14 mm durchmesser ansetzen und das Blei mitm Hammer RAusschlagen (leichte schläge, dauert ca 10 sec).


Danach die Form einmaal mit Silikonöl assprühen und neu Gießen. Nach etwa 10 mal gießen Aussrühen 10 min Pause nochmal ausspühen, weitergiessen.


An der Ösenseit bringst du ein etwa 1-2 cm dickes STück Kork an.

Wenn das Blei nun geworfen wird, fällt es Senkrecht zu Boden und Rammt sich ein Bischen in ihn. Dadurch ist es sehr Standorttreu. (BEi leichtem Schlam am Grund sind 50g meisten ganz versunken).


----------



## jannisO (13. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen z. Blei giessen*

Falls jemand von euch Blei benötigt zum gießen, könnt ihr euch gern an mich wenden. Arbeite direkt an der Quelle und kann jede Legierung besorgen. #6


----------



## nibbler001 (13. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen z. Blei giessen*

BEsorg mir das eig immer im SChiesverein (alte Eierbecher)


----------



## Lorenz (13. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen z. Blei giessen*

Hi #h

@jannisO
Das ist echt nett #6:vik:
Ich werd das mal im Hinterkopf behalten! :g



@nibbler001
Ich glaub ich werd denen vom örtlichen Schiessverein mal eine Email schreiben!
Und mit dem Blei gibt es keinerlei Probleme (wegen Verunreinigungen z.B.?)??


----------



## ankaro (15. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen z. Blei giessen*

Hey 
ich bin auch in einem Schießverein,
leider dauert es immer ein wenig bis genug Blei da ist.

Aber die Verunreinigungen sind übersichtlich,
alles in ein Sieb werfen und mit Wasser abspritzen,da sind die gröbsten Verunreinigungen weg.


@JannisO

ich hatte vor ca. 1 Monat das letzte mal Blei holen können,
da es jetzt *leider* noch anderen Leuten aufgefallen ist das man da was bekommen kann muss ich immoment leider in die Röhre gucken,dauert ca. wieder 1 Monat bis ein wenig da ist.

Jetzt wäre meine Frage ob du mir etwas schicken köntest,
oder wie machst du das
und was kostet es.


----------



## jannisO (15. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen z. Blei giessen*

Schicken grundsätzlich ja. Bin Qualitätsprüfer bzw. arbeite in der Qualitätssicherung im Werk JL G........
Da wir Hersteller bzw. Verarbeiter sind ist die Qualität natürlich besser, da kaum Verunreinigungen drin sind.

Fragen wegen Versand bzw. Kilopreis bitte per PM nit Angabe wieviel benötigt wird.

Mario


----------



## Wollebre (15. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen z. Blei giessen*

besorg dir bei ebay zwei stücke aluminium. ca. 12x2 cm.
an eine längsseite ein schanier anbringen (gibts im Baumarkt)
dann im Bohrständer festklemmen und mit 14 mm Bohrer aufbohren
oder in eine werkstatt gehen die das für ein trinkgeld machen.
lassen sich bestens bleie gießen und die gewichte können variabel
gegossen werden.


----------



## Angeljonas1 (15. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen z. Blei giessen*

Ich möchte gerne einen Aspekt bei der ganzen Euphorie ums Bleigießen unbedingt erwähnen. Die Sicherheit!!! Denn die Dämpfe sind absolut nicht zum Spaßen. Nicht, weil ich die Bleie gerne verkaufen möchte, aber es gibt einfach zu viele Unfälle, weil einige Angler denken, dass man da mal eben ohne entsprechenden Abzug und Sicherheitsvorichtungen gießen kann. Gerade ist wieder ein Bekannter gestorben und das war echt bitter!
Beste Grüße
jonas


----------



## The_Duke (16. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen z. Blei giessen*

Sehr guter und wichtiger Hinweis Jonas! #6#6

Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit mal was in punkto Sicherheit beim Bleigießen zusammengeschrieben und setze es mal hier rein:

_Hier ein paar grundsätzliche Dinge zum Selbergießen von Grundbleien, hauptsächlich was den Aspekt der Sicherheit betrifft!

Selber Bleie gießen ist ne feine Sache.keine Frage, aber jeder sollte sich im Klaren sein, daß er dabei Bleidämpfen ausgesetzt ist, sobald er Blei GESCHMOLZEN hat und nicht erst wenn er es "kocht"! Einigermassen sicheres Bleigießen erfordert Konzentration und die Beachtung einiger Punkte.

Wasser dampft ja auch schon, bevor es kocht....also bitte hier vorsichtig sein, da sich Blei im Körper, speziell in den Knochen anreichert und dort ist es sicherlich nicht gesund!
Verschmutztes Blei (Wuchtblei) ist besonders vorsichtig zu handhaben, da hier noch Anhaftungen von Ölen, manchmal Kunststoffen und Schmiermitteln dran sind. Diese Stoffe werden überhitzt, ohne daß sie wirklich vebrennen können und so zum Teil pyrolysieren (verbrennen ohne genügendem Sauerstoff), was giftige polycyclische (mehrfachkreisige) Kohlenwasserstoffverbindungen auf den Plan rufen können. Diese Stoffe sind hochgradig krebserregend und hier gilt nicht Einmal ist keinmal!!! 
Falls jezz ein Schlaumeier auf die Idee kommt Atemschutz is doch die Lösung! ....und wetzt gleich in den nächsten Baumarkt...glaubt bitte nicht, daß ihr euch mit diesen weißen Baumarktmasken gegen diesen Kram schützen könnt...diese Masken sind nur gegen Staub und nicht gegen Schadgase oder Dämpfe! Dagegen hilft nur eine richtige Atemschutzmaske, wie sie die Feuerwehren oder die chemische Industrie zum Beispiel haben und dann auch nur mit geeignetem Filtervorsatz!
Deswegen beim Bleigießen UNBEDINGT auf gute Durchlüftung achten und keinesfalls das mal eben im Keller durchziehen! Blei ist, besonders gasförmig, echt giftig!

Der gern gegebene Tip mit der Schöpfkelle aus der Küche als Gießkelle ist brandgefährlich! Viele der haushaltsüblichen Kellen, besonders die älteren die Mutti freiwillig rausrückt, sind nur hartgelötet, d.h. der Kellenkopf ist nicht mit dem Stiel verschweisst!
Geht man davon aus, daß der Kellenkopf bei Direkterwärmung punktuell Temperaturen von ca. 350-400°C erreicht (Schmelzpunkt Blei 327°C), so könnt ihr euch vorstellen, was die Lötstelle dazu meint! Die hat dann echt keinen Bock mehr lange zu halten! Zudem hat Blei eine Dichte von 11,3 g/cm³, was bei einem Kellenkopf mit nem viertel Liter Inhalt satte 2,8 Kilogramm macht! Leute...dafür sind die Küchenkellen nicht gebaut worden! Ne kräftige Suppe wiegt darin grade mal ein Zehntel! Falls ihr also so ne Kelle unbedingt nehmen wollt, so achtet drauf, daß sie geschweisst, aus einem Stück oder genietet ist. Finger weg von Billigkram! 
Ein guter Kollege wusste dies alles nicht und sein Kellenkopf ist vor drei Jahren beim Guß abgebrochen und er bekam das heiße flüssige Blei teilweise auf Bauch und Oberschenkel...ich kann ihn ja mal fragen ob ich die Narben für euch per Digifoto hier reinstellen soll..... 

Noch ganz wichtig! Niemals ohne Augenschutz gießen!!! Ebenso nur absolut trockenes Blei verwenden! Gebt ihr nasses oder feuchtes Blei in die Restschmelze, so kommt euch diese freudig entgegen gesprungen! Besondere Vorsicht hier bei Klempnerbleien oder alten Bleirohren, hier sind immer Einschlüsse von Wasser möglich!
Immer auf guten und festen Stand der Schmelzapparatur achten! Sie sollte auch mal nen kleinen Schubser vertragen können ohne umzukippen. Ich muss ja nicht sagen wie verheerend sich ein knapper Liter flüssiges Blei auswirken kann, wenn es unkontrolliert in der Gegend herumschwappt. Ich kenn keinen noch so coolen und tollen Skaterschuh, der beständig gegen geschmolzenes Blei ist. Gutes festes Schuhwerk ist ebenfalls angeraten falls mal was schief gehen sollte. Birkenstock oder Hausschuhe sollten beim Bleigießen im Schuhregal bleiben! 

Ich selber gieße ja auch (allerdings keine Standardbleie, weil es die Mühe nicht wert ist, sondern nur spezielle Bleie zum Schleppen oder lange Kegelbleie) und ich habe mir ein richtige Gießkelle geleistet. Sportschützen (Vorderlader, Perkussion) die ihre Kugeln selber machen, verwenden so etwas auch und von einem Schützen hab ich so ne Kelle bekommen. Im www findet ihr bestimmt so etwas! 

Thema Bleigussformen aus rohen Kartoffeln.
Wer auf die glorreiche Idee gekommen ist, den sollte man heute noch dafür übers Knie legen!
Betrachten wir es wieder einmal physikalisch. Eine Kartoffel besteht hauptsächlich aus Wasser und Stärke. Die Stärke ist uns egal, aber das Wasser nicht, weil dieses nämlich bekanntermaßen bei 100°C in Dampf übergeht und das bei schlagartiger Überhitzung sogar mit einer wahnsinnigen Geschwindigkeit! 
Ihr habt also eine Kartoffelform, die zu 75% (Wassergehalt der Kartoffel) aus Wasser besteht und in diese Form gießt ihr nun Blei mit mindestens 327°C. Was passiert? Das Wasser der Form überhitzt schlagartig und verdampft explosionsartig(!)und dies ist keine Übertreibung! Wenn ihr das flüssige Blei langsam genug in die Form gegossen habt und der Wasserdampf an der Schmelze vorbei kann, habt ihr Glück gehabt! Solltet ihr aber zu schnell gegossen haben, dann kommt euch jetzt das tierisch heisse Blei entgegen..der Hautarzt wird euch dann das eingebrannte Metall schon rauspulen und die sich später mit 100%iger Sicherheit entzündenden Wunden behandeln.
Ich will hier nich klug********n oder den Oberlehrer raushängen, aber von solchen Fehlern könnt ihr ein Lebenlang was von haben...es soll nur ein wohlmeinender Rat sein...

Der Guss von Standardbleien, wie oben schon erwähnt, lohnt nicht den Aufwand, zumal diese ja schon teilweise unter 10cent/Stück zu bekommen sind. Hier wollt ihr am falschen Ende sparen! Bleie sind LowPrice-Artikel und mir kann keiner erzählen, dass er an einem Angeltag Blei für 2-3 Euro abreisst (sonst macht er was falsch), wohl aber für den Betrag Futter ins Wasser schmeisst.
_


----------



## ankaro (16. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen z. Blei giessen*

Hey
hier spricht der Profi aus einem.

Vielen Dank für diese wunderbaren Tipps.

Wenn ich ehrlich bin hätte ich doch so manches Falsch gemacht.


Danke,Danke,Danke,Danke,Danke,Danke und nochmals Danke 
kann sein das du mir so gerade das Leben gerettet hast. Danke


----------



## Wollebre (16. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen z. Blei giessen*

dem vorherigen ist kaum noch etwas zu zufügen.

als sportschütze gieße ich seit fast 30 Jahren die geschosse
für großkaliber. benutze dazu einen gießofen von der firma  lee, den gibt es u.a. auch bei okuma oder in waffengeschäfte die sich mit wiederladen beschäftigen. wenn man die gießöffnung mit einem bohrer auf  3 bis 3,5 mm aufreibt, ist der ofen für angelbleie bis 600 g geeignet.
gieße so meine brandungs und tiefseebleie. der ofen hat einen verstellbaren thermostaten, so dass man nur etwas über den schmelzpunkt gehen muss und die bleidämpfe sich in grenzen halten. aber trozdem nur in freien arbeiten!! 

stark verunreinigtes blei benutze ich nicht. den gestank, staub und emissionen möchte ich mir und auch meinen nachbarn nicht zumuten.

hier noch ein kleiner tip um leicht verunreinigtes blei zu reinigen:
sobald blei geschmolzen, ein maximal haselnuss großes stück wachs (bienenwachs oder auch stearin) in das blei geben und kräftig umrühren. aber vorsicht und kopf zurück nehmen, die dämpfe können sich entzünden sollte die schmelze zu heiß sein!!!! die rückstände schwimmen dann auf und können mit einer kelle oder löffel abgeschöpf werden.

das so gereinigte blei ist fließfähiger und läßt sich in die vorgewärmten gießformen füllen ohne klunkerlöcher zu produzieren, und es kann mit geringerer hitze gearbeitet werden.
.
             "ABER ALLES NUR AN DER FRISCHEN LUFT
               UND IMMER MIT DEM WIND IM RÜCKEN"#6


----------



## quappenkalle (20. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen z. Blei giessen*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen |wavey:
> 
> *ich brauche zum Wallerfischen Grundbleie mit 200 bis maximal 400g,die würde ich mir gerne selbergiesen:
> 
> ...


----------



## Lorenz (20. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen z. Blei giessen*

Hi


quappenkalle schrieb:


> *
> schau mal unter www.bleigussformen.de nach.
> *


Danke für den Tip!
Genau da wollte ich bestellen!#6


----------



## ankaro (20. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen z. Blei giessen*

Danke fürn Tip!

Viele Infos gibts da echt fgut die seite


----------



## quappenkalle (21. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen z. Blei giessen*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Danke für den Tip!
> Genau da wollte ich bestellen!#6




Freut mich, wenn ich euch helfen konnte.
Wisst Ihr schon wie Ihr das Blei schmelzt und worin?
Bei Fragen sagt einfach bescheid.

Gruß quappenkalle#h


----------



## ankaro (21. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen z. Blei giessen*

Ja,
ich denke ich werde meiner Mum einen Kochtopf klauen,
und dann auf einem Feuer oder Gasherd kochen lassen.


----------



## RheinBarbe (27. September 2009)

*AW: Fragen z. Blei giessen*

Moin!
Will im Winter auch mal Bleie giessen, aber hab da mal 2 Fragen.

1) Wenn ich das flüssige Blei in die Form giesse, muss diese zuvor erwärmt werden?

2) Muss es eine zweitige Form sein oder kann diese auch einseitig sein?


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (27. September 2009)

*AW: Fragen z. Blei giessen*

schwere Grundbleie giesse ich in abgesägte Röhrchen (Kupferröhrchenverschnitt v. Heizung/Sanitär) in Sand gesteckt und vollgiessen


----------



## Kotzi (28. September 2009)

*AW: Fragen z. Blei giessen*

http://www.bleigussformen.de/shop/


----------



## Franky (28. September 2009)

*AW: Fragen z. Blei giessen*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Moin!
> Will im Winter auch mal Bleie giessen, aber hab da mal 2 Fragen.
> 1) Wenn ich das flüssige Blei in die Form giesse, muss diese zuvor erwärmt werden?



Damit Du einen vollständigen Abguss erhälst, muss die Form warm sein, da sonst das Blei vorzeitig erkaltet und nicht mehr in die Ecken fließt. Je größer die Mulde, desto heisser sollte sie sein. Kann man ganz einfach durch mehrere "Leergüsse" erreichen. Nach 3 - 4 Leergüssen hab ich meistens saubere Abgüsse bekommen.



> 2) Muss es eine zweitige Form sein oder kann diese auch einseitig sein?



Bleischlitten, Sargbleie etc. sollten in einer "einteiligen" nach oben offenen Form machbar sein. Pilker, Birnen-/Rundbleie, Jig-Köpfe etc. kann man nur in zweiteiligen Formen gießen.
Nach Möglichkeit und für "sauberere" Ergebnisse sollte man generell "Zweiteiler" nehmen.


----------



## RheinBarbe (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fragen z. Blei giessen*

Danke erstmal für die Antworten @ Franky.

Zum Thema Sicherheit:
Habe den Text auf der Seite zuvor gelesen, da ich aber nicht sterben will, möchte ich mir eine Maske kaufen. 

Was benötigt man denn zum Bleigiessen für eine Maske? Klassifizierung P2? 

Link: 
http://shop.graffiti.de/3m-atemschutzmaske-4255-a1-p2-fid-4910.html
*3M Atemschutzmaske 4255 A1/P2*





 schützt vor organischen gasen und dämpfen, sowie feinstaub. mit super lange haltbarem aktivkohlefilter.

Oder ist das eher Geldverschwendung und bringt nichts!?
Schaden wird so eine Maske garantiert nicht, aber bringt sie auch einen Effekt?

Werde natürlich draussen giessen und mich nicht in Windrichtung stellen.

Gruss
LD


----------



## RheinBarbe (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fragen z. Blei giessen*

Sind die ganzen Bleigiesser schon unter der Erde oder warum schreibt hier keiner? #c


----------



## Franky (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fragen z. Blei giessen*

Da ich mein Blei nicht zum "Verdampfen" bringe, meine Rübe nicht direkt über den Topf halte und sich das Ganze im freien abspielt, benötige ich keine Maske... Noch geht's mir gut! :q


----------



## Möchtegernprofi (2. November 2009)

*AW: Fragen z. Blei giessen*

servus leute also ich muss jetzt auch mal meinen senf dazu geben
ich habe das gießen von berufswegen hergelernt und auch schon oft selber meine Bleie gegossen. 
Erwärmen würde ich nur auf einer gasflamme, weil
1. die temp. gehalten werden kann
2. weils einfach einfacher ist
ein feuer lohnt sich nicht da man die temp. nicht halten kann und immer schwankungen hat. 
was auch ein ganz wichtiger punkt ist, dass die form wirklich heiß ist.. das ist halt ein erfahrungswert. kalteformen bekommt man in der regel nur fehlgüsse (wobei man manche sehr gut verwenden kann xD)

ich hab mir meine Formen alle selber gefrässt passen natürlich aufs gramm (ist natürlich nicht wichtig aber mal so neben bei gesagt xD) 

was auch noch wichtig ist das das schmelzgut "rein" ist das heißt wenn man als bleilieferant auswuchtbleie vom kfzler nimmt dann hat man den nachteil das viele nebenstoffe drin sind. ich hab die besten erfahrungen mit wickelblei vom spangler gemacht. und man hat dabei auch keinen stahl oder kupfer oder sonst was dabei. 

wichtig ist auch, dass das blei richtig flüssig ist, nicht breiig oder sonst was und ein sehr wichtiger punkt ist das man es gleichmäßig ist die form gießt. sprich in einem zug ausfüllen. falls noch fragen sein sollten ich helf gern mailt mir einfach


----------



## MiamiJoe (2. November 2009)

*AW: Fragen z. Blei giessen*

ist ne zeitlang her als ich das letzte mal mit improvisierten formen gegossen habe,aber teelicht geht gut und ergibt ca 200g.mineralwasserdeckel (kurz erhitzen und das gummizeugs rausnehmen ehe man giest) ca 90g und die winzigen schnapps flaschen deckel ergeben ca 15-20g.auch hier den gummi rausnehmen.

bei den fertigen formen ohne griff musst du halt eine schraubzwinge nehmen.

bezugsquellen von blei wären dachdecker,schützenverein und kfz.bzw was einfacher ist einfach zum schrotthändler gehen und halt etwas mehr zahlen wie er fürs kilo im ankauf zahlt.


----------

